# how is clarks hill bowfishing?



## blakemustard (Oct 23, 2013)

is there any good spots to bowfish around athens ga? and what are the good spots in clarks hill?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 30, 2013)

Dude bowfishing is just about like duck hunting.... No one is gonna tell you where to go.... The hill can be great.. But your gonna have to scout it out


----------



## UpSouth811 (Oct 30, 2013)

Do like I do. Pick a boat ramp, turn the lights on at the ramp, and start trolling.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 1, 2013)

I've had much better luck down there in the wetter areas of the lake.  There are fish about anywhere that there's water in any lake. Go out and shoot them. Depending on the time of year, the fish may be in different places or you may see different kinds of fish.


----------

